# Hi all



## betonwins (Aug 19, 2022)

I just want to say hi to everyone here. We've been running a sports predictions website for over ten years now (BetOnWins.com). As a welcome gift to you guys, I'm giving out this free pick  - *Both Teams to Score on Fulham v Brentford* from the EPL today. 

Have fun yall. Thank for having me.


----------

